# بـابَـــكَ هـــل أطــرُقُه



## kalimooo (7 فبراير 2010)

* بـابَـــكَ هـــل أطــرُقُه*​ 




​  هـــل أطـــرُقُ بــابــَـكَ بعــدَ ضيــاعِ الكـــلِّ​  أَوَ يصلُـــحُ أن أقــتَــرِبَ إليـــكَ بــذلّـــي​  ضيّعـــتُ أنـــا فـــرحتـــي منّــــي بجهـلـــــي​  قــــد كنـــتَ حبيبــــي وخلّـــي ​  أنــتَ بـــل أهلــــــي​  وتـــركــتُــكَ لكـنّــــي أعـــودُ فـتـــرحمنــــي​ ولا  بيـــديَّ إلاّ الــوَعـــدُ ليسـتُـــرَنــــي​  والقــلـــبُ بـــأحشـــائـــي يُنــــاديــــكَ​  أجبــِــرنــــي​  أشـتـــاقُ لحضـــنِ الآب وعطفُـــــه يقبَلُنـــــي​ 



​  جمّلنــــي فقبحــــي قـــد ذهَـــبَ حـتــّــى الأحشـــاء​  وســـوادُ اللّيــــلِ تســـرَّبَ فـــيَّ​  انتَشـــَــرَ الـــــداء​  أشتــــاقُ لخـــالِـــقِ مــن عـــدَمِ​  يـــدعـــو الأشيــــاء ​  فيُغيِّــــرَ قلبــــي ويُلبِسنــــي حُلَـــلاً بيضــــاء​  حُــلـــلاً بيضــــاء​  أشـتـــاقُ لحضـــنِ الآب وعطفُـــــه يقبَلُنـــــي​ 



​



​


----------



## fight the devil (8 فبراير 2010)

آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن

يارب إبني ما قد هَدمته يداي الكريه
كم اشتاق اليك يارب


صلاه جميله اخي
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## ضحكة طفل (8 فبراير 2010)

يارب سلام
كلامات جميله ومؤثره
جمّلنــــي فقبحــــي قـــد ذهَـــبَ حـتــّــى الأحشـــاء
أشتــــاقُ لخـــالِـــقِ مــن عـــدَمِ
فيُغيِّــــرَ قلبــــي ويُلبِسنــــي حُلَـــلاً بيضــــاء
حُــلـــلاً بيضــــاء
أشـتـــاقُ لحضـــنِ الآب وعطفُـــــه يقبَلُنـــــي
                                                                                                                             الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع                   ​


----------



## mera22 (8 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسي كتير كليمو صلاه جميله


الرب يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2010)

*fight the devil


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما
*


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2010)

ضحكة طفل قال:


> يارب سلام
> كلامات جميله ومؤثره
> جمّلنــــي فقبحــــي قـــد ذهَـــبَ حـتــّــى الأحشـــاء
> أشتــــاقُ لخـــالِـــقِ مــن عـــدَمِ
> ...






*
ضحكة

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما

*


----------



## عادل نسيم (11 فبراير 2010)

*آمين الرب يبارك صلواتك أخي كليمو ويستجيب لك ويعطي لك المزيد آمين*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 فبراير 2010)

أشـتـــاقُ لحضـــنِ الآب وعطفُـــــه يقبَلُنـــــي​*
**صلاة جميله بجد 
ثانكس كليموووو*​


----------



## kalimooo (13 فبراير 2010)

*ميرا

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 فبراير 2010)

اميـــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه يا كليمو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (17 فبراير 2010)

صلاة معزية تريح العليل وتبعث في قلبه الدفء والحنان بخالق واب حنون محب لأولاده 
مشكوووووووور أخي كليمو


----------



## kalimooo (26 فبراير 2010)

كوكى


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (26 فبراير 2010)

كوكو

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (8 مارس 2010)

kokoman

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## النهيسى (14 مارس 2010)

*

كلمات رائعه

نابعه من القلب

شكرا أخى كليمو


سلام الرب يسوع معاكم

​*


----------



## kalimooo (15 مارس 2010)

اني بل

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (15 مارس 2010)

اخي النهيسى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## christianbible5 (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*



أشتــــاقُ لخـــالِـــقِ مــن عـــدَمِ
يـــدعـــو الأشيــــاء 
فيُغيِّــــرَ قلبــــي ويُلبِسنــــي حُلَـــلاً بيضــــاء​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​*​*اخي كليمو... الرب يبارك حياتك...*
*صلاة روعة...*
*صلي لأجلي...*


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

اخي بالرب

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## christianbible5 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*كلا يا رب لا تطرق بابي...*
*فأنت ساكن في كياني ولن ادعك ترحل...*
*خدني لعندك قبل ما تتركني...*
*صلاة رائعة احببت المرور للرفع...*
*كثيرين بحاجة لقرائتها كما انني بحاجة ماسة لكلمات تجعلني قريب دائما من الرب وعلى الدوام...*
*الرب يبارك خدمتك...*


----------



## kalimooo (15 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي christian

الرب يبارك طريقك 


ويعطيك على قدر نيتك

سلام الرب معك


----------



## DODY2010 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

كلمات حلو اووووووووووووي


----------



## kalimooo (28 أكتوبر 2010)

دودي 

دزيل الشكر الك


----------

